# Meldung für nicht unterstützte Browser?



## Dustin84 (15. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

ich möchte meine User darauf hinweisen, dass sie einen alten Browser benutzen und es zu Darstellungsfehlern kommen kann.

So wie hier:



Wie würdet ihr sowas machen?

Ich habe bisher folgendes:

```
<?php  
// Old Browsers
// IE8
if(strpos($_SERVER['HTTP_USER_AGENT'], 'MSIE 8.') !== false) { ?>
	<script>
	$(document).ready(function() {	
		$('body').prepend('<div class="ie-notification">Ihr Webbrowser Internet Explorer 8 ist nicht mehr aktuell. Bitte <a href="#">aktualisieren</a> .</div>');
		$('.ie-notification').delay(500).animate({
			marginTop: '0px'
		}, 1000);
	});
	</script><?php
// IE7
}elseif(strpos($_SERVER['HTTP_USER_AGENT'], 'MSIE 7.') !== false){ ?>
	<script>
	$(document).ready(function() {
		// Eigene Seite, siehe Screenshot im Thread	
		$("body").load("/out-of-date.php");
	});
	</script><?php
} ?>
```


----------



## CPoly (17. Januar 2013)

Ganz klar conditional comments


```
<!--[if lt IE 9]>
Leute wie dich können wir hier nicht besonders gut leiden.
<![endif]-->
```

http://www.quirksmode.org/css/condcom.html


----------



## H4ckHunt3r (26. Januar 2013)

Alternativ wäre auch eine Browserweiche mit javascript bzw. jQuery möglich.
Zum ausgeben einer Meldung das der Browser nicht Supportet ist vielleicht sogar besser.
Einziger nachteil: Wenn Javascript deaktiviert keine Meldung.^^
http://wiki.batix.net/index.php/Browserweiche_mit_jQuery


----------

